# Expat plumbing and heating engineer



## Craigdjdj (May 4, 2015)

Morning all its my first visit to this site so I am going to do a little self info.

We have have family who have been resident in paphos for the last 8 years and have loved our visits there. 
we are a married couple with 5 children ranging in age from. 14-2 years old.
We have decided to relocate to paphos from newton abbot in devon.
I am a plumbing and heating engineer with a part p domestic electrics certificate.
I will be looking to carry on with my trade there in cyprus. i am also a competent wood worker. I spent many years as a paint sprayer as well. My partner has been a full time mum. But is a superb photographer. She has had no formal training its a natural talent and is self taught. What is the work situation like there in cyprus for skilled trades.
My wife and me are currently purchasing another business in cyprus to prepare us for our arrival but I do wish to carry on my trade at least until my children have been through school. (moderated)

Thanks all Craig & lani


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

Quite a few plumbing companies that I have heard of in the area, but I do not believe many/any are hiring. 

A lot of expats such as you work on their own, advertise for their own clients and such. Its a competative business though, so you need to advertise well.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Hmmm, all I can say is I hope the business you are buying has good income because bringing up 5 children in Cyprus will not be cheap and you will need to be earning mega bucks to do it.
I suggest reading some of the threads on this forum to give you an idea of what you can expect as far as the cost of living and bringing children up here is concerned.

Sorry if that sounds negative to you but you need to be prepared. 
You are going to be uprooting children (the older ones) at a time when they need consistency in their schooling and if it dosnt work out and you have to return to the UK their education will have been affected in a big way.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

zach21uk said:


> Quite a few plumbing companies that I have heard of in the area, but I do not believe many/any are hiring.
> 
> A lot of expats such as you work on their own, advertise for their own clients and such. Its a competative business though, so you need to advertise well.


Not only are not many hiring, many are struggling to make ends meet and many more have gone back to the UK more skint than when they came here.
There are too many bodgit and scarper types here who will claim to be plumbers, electricians, painters and everything else already. It is impossible to be good at everything and anyone who claims they are would certainly never be doing any work on my house.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Veronica said:


> Not only are not many hiring, many are struggling to make ends meet and many more have gone back to the UK more skint than when they came here.
> There are too many bodgit and scarper types here who will claim to be plumbers, electricians, painters and everything else already. It is impossible to be good at everything and anyone who claims they are would certainly never be doing any work on my house.


There is another obstacle also. It will take very long time to get the confidence from the Cypriots to do work for them and not only expats.


----------



## Craigdjdj (May 4, 2015)

*Hello*

Hi there this is not an issue as it will not be our only income. I have messaged UK based companies employing staff within cyprus and this seems to be more fruitful. The gas installation industry is to be regulated under Cypriot legislation in March 2016. Bringing it in line with current EU rules hopefully this will generate some more business for those looking for industry work. Thanks for the reply though.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

My worry though is how on earth you expect to earn enough to bring up five children here. You won't get help if you are struggling to feed the children. There are many many Cypriot families who are having to rely on charity for food and clothes for their children. The charities beg for warm blankets for them in the winter because they can't afford heating.
Many families had their electricity cut of last winter. 
Please do some very thorough research on exactly how much you can earn and the cost of living here. Bear in mind your older children will need to go to private schools as t hey will not be able to integrate into the state schools here. You will need up to 10k per annum per child in private schools.


----------



## hiatusxenia (May 6, 2013)

Hello Craig,

Do please listen to the people on here. Cypriots almost never hire non-Cypriots to do work for them although I cannot speak for the new gas industry. When that eventually happens. Your wife is very unlikely to find employment - most expats except retirees, are struggling financially as well.

Life is quite expensive, schooling is expensive in relation to salaries and Cypriots are not well known for welcoming others into their very close-knit society. The only thing which is cheaper is housing. Also, what on earth are your older children going to do/go when they finish their schooling? You will be uprooting them at a very important stage in their education and if they have attended state schools in the UK, they may well struggle in Cyprus. Some of your younger children can attend Greek schools but how on earth will you help them with the huge amounts of (Greek) homework that they are expected to do? How will they make friends? 

No one is trying to discourage you but judging from your original post, I would suggest that an awful lot more research is needed into Cyprus life before you take the plunge.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

hiatusxenia said:


> Hello Craig,
> 
> Do please listen to the people on here. Cypriots almost never hire non-Cypriots to do work for them although I cannot speak for the new gas industry. When that eventually happens. Your wife is very unlikely to find employment - most expats except retirees, are struggling financially as well.
> 
> ...


"No one is trying to discourage you". This post must be all about that. I can agree that living here with a family can be hard, but still, many succeed. Job is hard to find and yes, mostly underpaid but, if the oild and gas industry kicks off, it will be another ball game. The skilled and experienced workforce will be coming from abroad, and will be extremely well paid.
The school and social situation for the children will be hard, but again there is many who make it.
And to be fair, during the two years we have been here, we have found more friends in the Cypriot community then in the expat community


----------



## expatme (Dec 4, 2013)

Hi Craig,

all above is good solid advice. You and only you will make what ever decision. I attended a meeting given by the UK Consulate. There was an interesting discussion re the Gas industryIt is huge here and growing at a very fast pace. Your line of enquiry in that direction may well pay dividends.

Good luck


----------

